# Forum > News > Community Chat > Hardware >  Hey, need help setting up a Monster Pc for Streaming and stuff

## HonFreak

Hey i need help setting up a monster pc, that is able to run everything, and preferebly several anything's at same time. and i would like to stream my games without ANY fps lagg at all. I dont got no limits on my budget, as i got a trustfound with some money in. so Monster rig, that can support anything that 2013-2014 got to offer us, and preferably running several instances of that, with no fps problems.

----------


## nazgul111

hmm, PC that is Real Beast? check these out:
Gaming PC Low International Shipping INTEL CORE I7-3960X 3.3GHZ (122592) | eBay
Gaming PC Low International Shipping INTEL CORE I7-3960X 3.3GHZ (287086) | eBay
Dell Quad-Core 3.2GHZ XEON i7 Turbo, 3ch 24GB DDR3 8TB | eBay

Or i can post you the best Config if you want to build the PC yourself.

----------


## HonFreak

nice man, they look pretty cool :Big Grin:  just moved out of home, and got my own bachelors nest, and i'm putting togheter a gaming room, but i would like to build it, not sure if getting one or two pc's yet, but i would like u if u could, to find parts to earound 10k Euros, not sure what cabinett i want yet, ill see on the parts and maybe get one custom made to fit my theme. and i really appriciate you taking the time to respond, and help out man

----------


## nazgul111

> nice man, they look pretty cool just moved out of home, and got my own bachelors nest, and i'm putting togheter a gaming room, but i would like to build it, not sure if getting one or two pc's yet, but i would like u if u could, to find parts to earound 10k Euros, not sure what cabinett i want yet, ill see on the parts and maybe get one custom made to fit my theme. and i really appriciate you taking the time to respond, and help out man


sure just gimme few hours since doing RAF ATM, but will find some parts that will cooperate with each other nicely and last for few years :Wink: 

Btw what country do you live in? since i might be able to to find something that is near you and is cheaper because of lower postage fees etc

----------


## nazgul111

Here is some very nice hardware which would work very good together, just to give you an idea on what type of hardware you might like :Wink: 

GPU
Amazon.com: ASUS GeForce GTX690 4096MB GDDR5 512bit, Dual GPU, 2xDVI-I,DVI-D,mDisplayPort, Quad SLI Ready Graphics Card Graphics Cards GTX690-4GD5: Computers & Accessories

CPU
Amazon.com: Intel Core i7-3930K Hexa-Core Processor 3.2 Ghz 12 MB Cache LGA 2011 - BX80619I73930K: Electronics

RAM
Amazon.com: G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 16GB (4 x 4GB) 240-Pin SDRAM DDR3 2133 (PC3 17000) Desktop Memory F3-17000CL9Q-16GBXM: Computers & Accessories

Motherboard
Amazon.com: ASUS Rampage IV Extreme LGA 2011 Intel X79 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 Extended ATX Intel Motherboard: Computers & Accessories

Note: Just Remember that you need an E-ATX case for this motherboard as it wont suit into the normal ATX

Power supply
Amazon.com: EVGA SuperNOVA NEX1500 Classified 1500W Modular, 80Plus Gold, SLI, Crossfire, Power Supply (120-PG-1500-XR): Computers & Accessories

Internal Sound Card
Amazon.com: Creative Labs Sound Blaster Audigy 2 ZS 7.1 PCI Sound Card SB0350 (5187-5655): Computers & Accessories

Hard Drive
Amazon.com: Seagate Barracuda XT 2 TB 7200RPM 64MB Cache 3.5-Inch Bare Drive - ST32000641AS: Computers & Accessories

----------


## nazgul111

Here is some very nice hardware which would work very good together, just to give you an idea on what type of hardware you might like :Wink: 

GPU
Amazon.com: ASUS GeForce GTX690 4096MB GDDR5 512bit, Dual GPU, 2xDVI-I,DVI-D,mDisplayPort, Quad SLI Ready Graphics Card Graphics Cards GTX690-4GD5: Computers & Accessories

CPU
Amazon.com: Intel Core i7-3930K Hexa-Core Processor 3.2 Ghz 12 MB Cache LGA 2011 - BX80619I73930K: Electronics

RAM
Amazon.com: G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 16GB (4 x 4GB) 240-Pin SDRAM DDR3 2133 (PC3 17000) Desktop Memory F3-17000CL9Q-16GBXM: Computers & Accessories

Motherboard
Amazon.com: ASUS Rampage IV Extreme LGA 2011 Intel X79 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 Extended ATX Intel Motherboard: Computers & Accessories

Note: Just Remember that you need an E-ATX case for this motherboard as it wont suit into the normal ATX

Power supply
Amazon.com: EVGA SuperNOVA NEX1500 Classified 1500W Modular, 80Plus Gold, SLI, Crossfire, Power Supply (120-PG-1500-XR): Computers & Accessories

Internal Sound Card
Amazon.com: Creative Labs Sound Blaster Audigy 2 ZS 7.1 PCI Sound Card SB0350 (5187-5655): Computers & Accessories

Hard Drive
Amazon.com: Seagate Barracuda XT 2 TB 7200RPM 64MB Cache 3.5-Inch Bare Drive - ST32000641AS: Computers & Accessories

----------


## HonFreak

Thanks man, iv put togheter an order now, the screens i bought (two) was more expensive then the computer^^ landed on a total of 20k USD, and ill have it in a few days, thanks for ur help used alot of the things u linked

----------


## CodeNameIsSanta

You should really consider 1 or maybe 2 ssd hard drives since they operate much faster than your basic 3.5" Hdd. I have 2 samsung ssd's in raid setting giving me a 1tb~ extremly fast partion  :Smile:

----------


## PacHo

Hi! 
Look man, I was at the same like you, build a pc for gaming/streaming, but I made a mistake when I did my build. Mistake was CPU. I bougth a i5 3570K overclocked to 4.2ghz with a GTX660 TI.
Awsome but can not stream 1080p.
Consider buying core i7 or equal. I sugest you 3770K . Buy whatercooling as the streaming programs will charge at max your CPU and the water is the best cooling system (if u dont have nitrogen xD)
If u have money to spend go for higher nvidia, (i hate ati don't ask why). GeForce GTX 690 | Performance | GeForce this one is great.
Use an SDD drive, I'm using a notebook hard disk because i dont have money, but SDD improves everything, you need one atleast for your system and main game to stream.
Ram - Go for 16GB and buy higher speed possible, but this is not that expesnive/important.
Go for a good motherboard and a big one, you need space or you maybe can have troubles with your graphic card, it's very huge (trouble by connecting stuff).
For a case I sugest you to buy this one : http://www.quietpc.com/images/produc...ases-large.jpg
It's amazing good lucking and also have aircooling for the HDD wich is really nice, this side spoilers you see inside you have coolers (fans) to move air arround HDD  :Smile:

----------

